# Don't get no better than this



## Harry (May 25, 2007)

Good evening snack


----------



## Wade E (May 25, 2007)

Roasted pepper and Fritos wiyh wine. Pretty sophiticated!


----------



## Harry (May 25, 2007)

Nooooooooo. Wade that is a hotdog with chili and cheese.Down here in Texas we call them Coney Islands.


----------



## Grant (May 25, 2007)

more important though
What wine do you werve with a chili and cheese Hot Dog




Grant


----------



## Grant (May 25, 2007)

Sorry that should be Serve not werve


----------



## Harry (May 26, 2007)

Hi Grant 
That is Mustang grape wine that i had made for a friend ,Had about 1/2 bottle (750 ML) left afterI bottled it so wife and I had it with our hot dogs.
I had just finshed bottling and wife said hot dogs were ready so what the heck.


----------



## Wade E (May 26, 2007)

Still pretty sophisticated!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 28, 2007)

Those must have been the classiest dogs in town!



Way to class up the hotdogs and fritos.


----------

